# Sorc in D II Newbie Fragen :D



## atr0x2011 (13. Januar 2010)

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab mal wieder D II ausgekramt und bin natürlich begeistert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun hab ich allerdings ein paar Fragen, es ist zugebenermaßen ewig lange her, dass ich DII gezoggt habe und habe mein ganzes Wissen versoffen, verraucht was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden fall hab ich kein plan mehr^^ war damals auch noch recht jung^^

So nun zu meiner Frage:
Ich hab ne Sorc erstellt, weil ich dachte: [DII]-[viele, nein sehr viele mobs]-[sorc= AOE]-[böses BAM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]
1) stimmt das? xD mit dem AOE mein ich xD
2) kann man umskillen? hab bis jetzt (lvl 7 erst) 2punkte in den feuerblitz und den rest in wärme gesteckt (wg manareg, kann ja net schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
3) wie sollte ich meine "characker" punkte verteilen? also die punkte, die ich in mana usw stecken kann? hab da bis jetzt so ziemlich alles in mana gesteckt, aber auch nur so rein intuitiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4) Auf was sollte ich bei meinem EQ achten? welche rüstungsarten kann ich tragen? also auch leder? oder schwerere rüstungen? also nicht nur was KANN ich, sondern was macht auch SINN^^ wenn ich zig tausend punkte in stärke pumpen muss um schwere rüstungen zu tragen, isses ja schwachsinn, weil dann kein dmg kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5) wo kann ich den schwierigkeitsgrad einstellen?^^
6) kann ich einen Char aussem Single Player ins Battlenet einfügen oder muss ich da dann extra nen neuen char erstellen?
7) was genau der unterschied beim lvln im bnet?
8) ist battlenet von dII überhaupt noch gut beuscht?

uff wurden nun doch mehr fragen als ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke im vorraus für alle antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja, ich HAB ma wow gespielt^^ (wg begriffen usw xD)

lg atr0x


----------



## jolk (18. Januar 2010)

atr0x2011 schrieb:


> 1) stimmt das? xD mit dem AOE mein ich xD
> eine Zauberin hat sehr viele Zauber die ae dmg machen und zwar in jedem talentbaum (z.b. Blizzard, Meteor,Kettenblitz)
> 2) kann man umskillen? hab bis jetzt (lvl 7 erst) 2punkte in den feuerblitz und den rest in wärme gesteckt (wg manareg, kann ja net schaden
> 
> ...


edit.: sehe gerade, ist ja schon fast ne woche alt... diablo forum ist nicht gerade gut besucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

würd das au gern wissen wie man die PUnkte verteilt :/


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2010)

Also mittlerweile kann man ja auch umskillen (1x pro Schwierigkeitsstufe ==> 3x insgesamt und danach durch Essenzen), also würd ich einfach empfehlen: Verteil die Punkte so wie Du willst. Am Anfang sind alle Talente recht brauchbar und oft merkt man erst im letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad, wenn man sich verskillt hat. Dann verteilt man halt neu. Die Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit.

Oder aber Du wählst den schlechten, langweiligen, sinnlosen Weg, durch den Du nichts dazu lernst und schaust Dir einfach die Skill-Guides an auf: diablo3.ingame.de


----------



## Noobydooby (21. April 2010)

für ne sorc empfehle ich dir:
10 in den ersten Frostskill (synergie zu frostorb und ja nur 10 du kannst später volle 20 machen)
20 Frostorb
15 Frostmastery 
1-5 Wärme (feuerbaum manareg gerade am neustart sind 5 hilfreich nach umskillen nur 1 punkt)
1-x Manaschild x deshalb weil: 
10+ Comboblitz
10+ Blitzbeherschung

macht suma sumarum ca lvl 70 und wir haben eine super kälte aoe atacke die zwar leider 20% weniger dmg macht und die resistenz der gegner nur um ca 100% reduziert anstat um 130% ABER in hölle ist jeder 2te mob immun gegen irgendwas und dafür haben wir einen comboblitz der ca 1-1000 dmg macht und ca 8 mal springt...
blitz ist zwar nicht sooo stark garantiert dir aber die möglichkeit auch in hölle etwas solo zu machen (solo = du und dein act 2 merc)

danach kann man je nach bedarf manaschild und telekinese auf 60%+ dmg absorb pushen orbsynergien weiterskillen oder alternativ den comboblitzschaden erhöhen

gaanz wichtig nimm einen act2 söldner und geb ihm als waffe etwas mit diesem runenwort unersätzlich für manareg soo viel wie das bringt kann man mit 50punkten nicht in wärme ausgleichen!
die runen kannst du mit ein bisl aufwand sogar auf normal von der gräfin farmen!
eine 4sloted stangenwaffe ist da das schwerste aber larzuk sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stats für deine sorc sind recht komplex vermeide maxblock builds wen du kein max block high end equip hast :/
kling doof ist aber so hat mich 3 mal umspecken gekostet *g*
halte str immer so 5-10 über dem aktuel besten item das du trägst
dex genauso daduch kannst du immer die items gleich tragen wen du was neues bekommst
energie kanste du wen dein gear grottig ist ein wenig aufbessern aber manareg ist eindeutig von gröserem vorteil als ein gröserer manapool darum das runenwort für deinen söldner und 1-5 in wärme ich selber bringe den wert immer auf 50 in den ersten 30 lvln es ist zwar recht wenig mana aber man kann sich mit pots durchtrinken
der rest in LEBENSPUNKTE ALLES aber wiklich alles was du nicht zum tragen beserer items in STR oder DEX packen musst steckst du in VIT
meine sorc sieht im mom so aus 120 str 95 dex 220 vit und 80energie alles mit + states und ich hab zu wenig hp :/

ok lvl 1-15 is ja kein problem act 1 alle quests machen andariel killen act 2 säldner holen und radamentquest für den skill dan rushen lassen und tristruns bis lvl 15 dan tombruns bis lvl 24 dan machste ancients und bist lvl 25---> baalruns bis 47/48.
alptraum rushen baalruns bis lvl 75+ und willkommen in der Hölle weiter gehts bis lvl 99 mit dia und baalruns
kling einfach *g*
ps der sorc build ist von mir selber ertestet und wird ua auch zum boten benutzt leider reicht mein eq net für hellruns vom bot aber wen ich den char spiele schaff ich auch die gräfin für paar popel runen

als werte für items ist suvivalability gefragt nach meiner meinung in der reihenfolge 

resistenzen>rüstung>blocken>hp>dmgred>+skills>rest

es sei erwähnt das die sorc auch mit 0 zu allen skills etwas erreichen kann allerdings im normalfall +skills bevorzugt werden highendkram hat eh meitens resis und skills aber da du neu anfängst ...
einfach porbieren auf norm und alptraum ist es alles np da stirbt fast alles in ein oder 2 frostorbs


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2010)

95 Dex, ist das nicht ein Bisschen viel? Als Sorc zu blocken ist ja recht überflüssig und abgesehn von der Waffe braucht man ja für nix Dex, nur dass die Waffen, die man als Sorc anhat normaleweise kein oder kaum Dex brauchen. Insofern würd ich Dex auf dem absoluten Minimum halten (sprich Startwert), sofern Du nicht für irgend ne seltsame Waffe ein Bisschen Dex brauchen solltest. Wichtig ist, egal wie Du Deine Sorc skillst, so schnell wie möglich nen Punkt (und zwar genau EIN Punkt, nicht mehr, das lohnt sich nicht) ins Statikfeld zu setzen. Damit bringst Du im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad jeden Hauptboss fast tot und musst danach nur noch ein paar Mal Deinen normalen Angriffszauber nutzen. In Albtraum bringt man die Bosse auf 25% und in Hölle auf 50%, aber das ist trotzdem eine extrem wichtige Schadensquelle, die kein anderer Char so hat.

Ansonsten sind die Tips aber ganz gut. 

Edit: Teleportieren ist natürlich auch super, aber das versteht sich ja von selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch da gilt: nur 1 Punkt)


----------



## Imperial-Fist (17. November 2011)

/signed


----------

